# pine cones



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i heard that you can give your birds pinecones if this is true how do you go about cleaning them first (sits back waits for reply eating a fresh baked peanut butter cookie right from the oven)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would just soak them in some hot water, and rinse them really well before putting them in the cage/on the play area.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

yummy fresh baked cookies I am getting hungry 
When collecting pinecones look for pinecones that are dry and clean. Stay away from the damp moldy ones, try to pick them as soon as they fall off the tree.
Heat oven to 225F. Place pine cones in the oven for 20 minutes. Then turn off the oven, but leave the pine cones in the oven for 2 hours to dry out. Pine cones will scorch and possibly start a fire if the oven is any higher than 225F.
Just wanted to add baking them helps open them and gets rid of the pine tar I also forgot to add wash them in hot water before you bake them


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> yummy fresh baked cookies I am getting hungry
> When collecting pinecones look for pinecones that are dry and clean. Stay away from the damp moldy ones, try to pick them as soon as they fall off the tree.
> Heat oven to 225F. Place pine cones in the oven for 20 minutes. Then turn off the oven, but leave the pine cones in the oven for 2 hours to dry out. Pine cones will scorch and possibly start a fire if the oven is any higher than 225F.
> Just wanted to add baking them helps open them and gets rid of the pine tar I also forgot to add wash them in hot water before you bake them


I agree. you can also soak them before to prevent starting a fire..lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I agree. you can also soak them before to prevent starting a fire..lol


I know I forget to add washing them first I put it at the bottom but I don't think it came out right...lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Sounds great. I will be going out looking some soon


----------

